# Slam Dunk Winner....



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

This is the kid that many of you think we should take. He won the Slam Dunk Contest...Gerald Green. Very raw...not very well versed in speaking and not very intelligent it seems.

These kids need to take their butts to school. They embarass me when they open their mouths. But you all want dummies ...who can dunk. Fine. Here is your man...

You listen to one more kid tell me about 'his dream' I am gonna throw up! Your dream should be getting an education and and being a better man and citizen...FIRST! NOT GET PAID...

All this exploitation sickens me....they would learn so much from the great coaches in college...level. 

He is not ready people!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I agree and I disagree. 

I agree that kids should go to college for at least a year. It does so much for their maturation....I think Gerald would be have a Carmelo like presence at OK State, and his draft stock would only increase as a result of going on college.

The part where I disagree is that if he does declare for this year's draft, and we have a shot at taking him, we shouldn't not take him because he is coming out HS....we could be missing out on the next TMac, I think Green is that good. It is not like Green is the only player I want the Bucks to take, but I think it would be hard for us up pass him up.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, the kids they were interviewing at McDonald's events seem dumb as hell. They really do need to learn how to communicate properly and present themselves better. LeBron James is an example of a properly prepared player out of high school. If they aren't even close to LeBron's maturity I don't think they should even consider a jump to the pros.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

From the bucks standpoint...if they can get a player that has tmac potential (I don't know much about him, but from what I've seen here, I'm saying that)...they probably shouldn't pass that up.

From the standpoint of the person...I don't know. I think they should atleast go to school some...it'll help his game get more refined and it'll help him with his issues that he seems to have.

LeBron is a prime example of what a out of HS player sho uld be...his level of maturity his a lot more then that of a highschool kid. However, most aren't that level, and that could end up with some problems.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Well He may act stupid but....who doesnt in the NBA? All that matetrs is that he has the skills adn the work ethic to become a good NBA player.. Look at Shawn Marion for example, Hes not very good at talking but look at what hes doing in this league.. Ive heard nothing but good things about greens attitude and work ethic and im sure that he will be a heck of a player


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Send him to collage for a year.


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

he may or may not look ready Fan2TheCore, but a lot of guys looked like they were making mistakes by turning pro and turned out fine. People said JR Smith made the move way too soon, but hes playing great right now. The problem is if the player breaks down either physically or mentally, he's going to take a long time to develop. He's got to be at least decent in both facets once he enters and stays in the league.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

KMart can't talk at all and he went to Cincy for 4 years.

I don't know if the Bucks should take Green, but he would get some decent minutes behind Mason and Redd and also learn a lot from those guys.

I hate the first post though. Every member of the 2004 Draft class out of high school has been a class act and except for Dorell Wright and maybe Telfair, they've all contributed and shown exceptional promise. Green is the only NBA ready player in this high school class and he deserves to get paid to play. He should DEFINITELY go pro, he has 60 years to get a college education, but the chance to be a TMac Level talent and a lottery pick could potentially not even be there in a year if he gets injured. Jump young fella, jump.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

No he does not have 60 years! If I hear one more knucklehead youngsters talk about 'fulfillin gmy dream' to play in the NBA I am gonna throw up! Get out of a fantasy world and enjoy life...

Pick up a book! Free your mind! Be empowered to think and do for yourself instead of being catered too. Many of these men need wisdom and relational skills. All you care about is them dribbling and dunking a basketball and if that is all they can do or want to do...fine.

But that can wait. The game suffers and the quality of play suffers when the NBA lets kids play a man's game. Hell if that is the case... why cant I go! I can shoot too! It is a mockery...Pro Sports...

Steriods, gambling, corked bats, ....it goes on and on. Let them play we say. It is not that easy. My people need to learn to do more then dunk a basketball...


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

No No No....YOU LOOK AT THE GLITZ'S AND THE STATS....NO NO NO! Do they know the game? Do they play the right way? No no no...You look at stats! Forget stats!

Do you honor your coach, your teamates, do you work hard...or is it just relying on your physical gifts. Many of you do not see the 'other side' of things. Hard work and some responsibility before promotion never hurt anybody!

Many of these kids come from the streets. Life is not take take take...give me give me give me...Sports are corrupting us. Life is not a basketball game. Kids from other cultures and ethinic backgrounds go to school and learn a lot why cant urban black kids....

No No no...I disagree with you and always will on this issue and it is only gonna get worse. NBA needs to do something to save us and the game from itself...Right it just right...There was a time people would die to get an education! That is not to be taken lightly...in my opinion.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Spurs fan at least 3....Schools go out of their way to give you a 'free ride.' Why dont that become a dream...I hear all these " I have a dream....to play in the NBA' speeches...

Just once ...just once I want to see a young man become and man and turn down the glory for two to three years and get some treasures that are you cant put a price tag on...KNOWLEDGE! WISDOM! COUNSEL! INSTRUCTION! DISCIPLINE! All the things that matter in society not just to you!

A lot of great coaches and assistants in college and what not have a lot to share. But a lot of these young men want to go hide in this little shell and isolatge themsleves in this fantasy world....Look at Kobe...

Smart, good-looking, intelligent...but stubborn and immature in a lot of ways. Great ball player but he needed to go to college too. i dont care if he averaged 100pts a game....like Jerry West almost did.

Wilt Chamberlain went to school....so did Kareem. They had talent too. Dr J...


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

jay....many think like that...'all that matters...is they can play.' 

And as long as someone gets a cut no one cares! As long as they are being used and everyone is getting a slice of the pie then it is ok huh? 

The NCAA gets their's the University's gets their's the shoe dealers get their's...so on and on...and the true fans gets NOTHING! Poor quality basketball...

So the appeal now is to the younger age group who would rather just play ball all day and video games and its all good...right? 
But one day that wont be enough to keep you coming and watching. And you know what...if it is. Then this country is in a sad state of affairs if that is the case.

This topic is getting too big and me too heated...I am gonna drop it. Dont come to me when things fall apart if nothing is done about this age limit thing.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

I suddenly no why you have no REP. If they can play ball let them play. :eek8:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

SpursFan16 said:


> I suddenly no why you have no REP. If they can play ball let them play. :eek8:


*He is bringing up good points on to why the Bucks shouldn't draft this guy....we could make a huge mistake in drafting a guy that is not ready, and would suffer from it for years to come. Although I personally don't think that is the case, that is good reasoning.*


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He's assuming a million things about this kid based solely on the fact that he is a high school senior. It's unfair to the kid. So you're going to tell me that anyone who skips college is just immature? I think a lot of people would like to really kick your *** if that's what you're saying regardless if they went to the NBA or if they work in a factory or whatever. Screw you. Oh, and can you stop the rediculous triple and quadruple posting? Just edit your posts and stop post boosting.

Bringing up players from the past is dumb, but you want past players? Shawn Kemp. Moses Malone. The opportunity didn't exist for players to really come stright from high school in the past and to be honest people in general didn't physically develop as early as they do now. And if you have seen Gerald Green play you know he can do a hell of a lot more than just dunk.


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

SpursFan16 said:


> I suddenly no why you have no REP. If they can play ball let them play. :eek8:


his points are fine, everyone has their own opinion. I just dont like seeing 10 consecutive posts by the same person.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

i think gerald can have success in the pro's but he would be much better off in the long-run by going to college for atleast a year or two. i live around stillwater so i hear a lot about oklahoma state. i have heard that he is planning on going to college... however, after all of the hype he has gotten after the all-american game, who knows what he will do. i really hope to see him here at oklahoma state, and i think he needs it. he would be playing under a great disciplinary coach in eddie sutton and it would help him mature and prepare for the league. i think he can excel in the NBA with some time in college. he seems to be one of the, if not the most NBA ready player available, but some time well spent in college will only help his future...


----------

